# Epic Fire Truck!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How is this possible?????


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

WoW!!! That engine will need some servicing after that run!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nah, just run it good and hot and let all that moisture work it's way out, LOL. What a pile of bullcrap those fireman got for that. For crying out loud, just let them do their job. Firemen are supposed to do epic and awesome stuff. If you're jealous, go join the fire department yourself or shove a fire extinguisher up your throat and shut up. Some people.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

as long as the air intake and exhaust clear the water it's good to go.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> as long as the air intake and exhaust clear the water it's good to go.


Yea Im guessing they had the extended air intake. Must have alot of hp or torque to go through that much water. It was also heavy enough not to float a bit.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

i couldnt see one visible on the truck but my bet would be that the truck had a snorkel on it.. but what made me laugh was that the driver seemed to think windshield wipers would help him


----------

